# Uneven Brake Wear question



## aaronman (Aug 26, 2002)

I just installed the pads and rotors myself, noticed this uneven brake wear... I didn't torque the caliper carrier bolts to spec so I'm guessing it might be that? I've got the tools coming in any day now, how bad would it be to drive on this?

I'd appreciate any tips, thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are those the old brake pads?

How many miles do you have on them, and how tight do you think the calipers mounting bolts were tightened?

If it were me, I would be concerned about the wheel bearings. Worn wheel bearing could account for the uneven wear.


----------



## aaronman (Aug 26, 2002)

Those are the new pads on there...

They are tightened pretty good with a breaker bar. Should they not be too tight? Or tighter?

Thanks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Either fresh rubber caliper bushings, or

http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/ty...fening-kit-for-vw-mk4/mk5-r32-and-mk6-golf-r/


----------



## aaronman (Aug 26, 2002)

I torqued everything to spec and they are still wearing like that. 

I ordered new rubber bushings, thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Install the Tyrolsport bushings and that will never happen again. The oem rubber bushings will still allow some flex.


----------

